# Torrent Error with uTorrent and Avast



## debiprasad_sahoo (Apr 20, 2008)

*Torrent Error with uTorrent and Avast (Solved)*

I am having uTorrent 1.7.7 and Avast 4.8 Home with Windows Vista Home 32 bit. When I am trying to download anything using uTorrent after some times it shows error: torrent error, this file is being used by another process.

When I checked it, it was avast which is scanning the files.

How can solve this problem? Please help.


----------



## boom2709 (Apr 22, 2008)

i have never personally used Avast .. but im sure there must be a way to turn off automatic scanning, try it out.


----------



## Faun (Apr 22, 2008)

stop p2p shield


----------



## debiprasad_sahoo (Apr 22, 2008)

boom2709 said:


> i have never personally used Avast .. but im sure there must be a way to turn off automatic scanning, try it out.





T159 said:


> stop p2p shield



I tried both. Still it was scanning the file. 
Yesterday, when I started uTorrent and started downloding those two torrents, this time only for one torrent, it shows the error and for the other one, it worked finely. I checked Avast, and found that this time it is also not scanning any of the p2p files. Don't know where is the actuall problem.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 23, 2008)

Jus d/load from one torrent at a time..
It will allow for a better b/width along with good d/load speed

I also hv Avast 4.8 professional (P2P Shield TERMINATED) and uTORRENT 1.6 version (not the 1.7 one) maybe that can be a problem u are facing..

Hv u done port forwarding (i knw its not related to ur error, still asking) 

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## realdan (Apr 24, 2008)

migrate to another antivirus software


----------



## debiprasad_sahoo (Apr 24, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> Jus d/load from one torrent at a time..
> It will allow for a better b/width along with good d/load speed


I don't agree with you on this. I am trying to download more than one at a time, because, if one will loose peers, other torrents can use those bandwidth.


ashu888ashu888 said:


> I also hv Avast 4.8 professional (P2P Shield TERMINATED) and uTORRENT 1.6 version (not the 1.7 one) maybe that can be a problem u are facing..


Now I am thinking that Avast is not a problem, because, yesterday when this problem happened, I checked Avast and its P2P Shield, it was not scanning anything and the standard shield was scanning other files. Not sure who is using the torrent files. And I have also installed my os few days back. So there is also not so much programs, who can use this.


ashu888ashu888 said:


> Hv u done port forwarding (i knw its not related to ur error, still asking)


No, I hv not done this and not sure how to do?



realdan said:


> migrate to another antivirus software


No chance dear, I can migrate to another antivirus from my favorite and trusted and free one.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 24, 2008)

debiprasad_sahoo said:


> No, I hv not done this and not sure how to do?


 
Check the link in my signature to get to knw abt PORT FORWARDING 

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## jakeb22 (May 15, 2008)

Migrate - use AVG. 
I read on yahoo answers - it is Google or Microsoft Desktop Search Bars. 
They have something to do with constantly scanning incoming files for cache control.
Anyway, weird thing is only happens to some files, ie: when 20% downloaded, or 1% downloaded. and not others.
Have nero 8 ultra mediahome, unless is broadcasting without knowing whilst not completed, then i see a problem, but even with taskbar open, cant see any other process using, so must be background. I have used UT 6 for ages while back, never had problem like this, so assumign is bug issues, particaly with vista which have `user freindly` features such as taskbars inserted from the start. so 1st thing - remove them when I get home and give update.

had big problems last time with macafee & norton, even removing them from system was hard as had to crete a master account to delete the sub account (standard set up). then everything worked fine re: ports, seeds,entry/exit. 

Might download 6 and uninstall search bars as a double saftey net to stop errors.
will report back


----------



## Roadripper (May 15, 2008)

The antivirus is blockin ur torrent go to windows and make utorent in trsuted list and do u use peer guardian or any firewall...


----------



## debiprasad_sahoo (May 18, 2008)

I am not sure which one blocks/uses the file while downloading, but it happens to some files only. All other files downloads successfully.


----------



## debiprasad_sahoo (Jun 26, 2008)

When I am downloading any mp3 files, the error is showing and download stops, but for video files it is working well. Please help.


----------



## debiprasad_sahoo (Jun 26, 2008)

ax3 said:


> might b a problem with the file itself ......


It happens to all the mp3 files and the folder containing any mp3 files.


----------



## debiprasad_sahoo (Jul 31, 2008)

Finally I pointed out the problem and had the solution.

The problem was not anyhow related with Avast 4.8 Home edition. That was the day, when I updated Avast to 4.8 and found the above mentioned problem in uTorrent. 

Well the problem was with *Roxio media manager services*. It was watching some media files including the directory where I download files using uTorrent. When the *media manager services* was trying to access any file and uTorrent unable to write in that file, I got the error.

Now I stopped watching those directories by media manager services and now I have no problem.


----------

